# G29 vs Thrustmaster TR



## SnaxeX (30. März 2017)

Liebe Leute!

Ich überlege immer mehr, mir ein Lenkrad zu besorgen. Ich habe mich schon ausgiebig eigentlich mit dem Thema mich beschäftigt und bin auf folgendes dabei gestoßen:

Thrustmaster T500 (380€): Älteres Modell, sehr starkes FFB, allgemein Empfehlenswert, leicht "veraltete" Technik aber
Thrustmaster T300 RS GT Edition/Ferrari Integrating Wheel (350€/360€): Neures Modell von Thrustmater, leicht schwächeres FFB als das vom T500 aber noch immer mehr als ausreichend, neuste FFB Technik, sehr angenehmes FFB vom Gefühl her
Logitech G29 (188-250€): Gutes/Akzeptables FFB, ältere FFB Technik, Amazon Rezensionen haben aber immer wieder über Mängel zu beklagen, dass das Lenkrad nach einer Weile kaputt geht

An sich favorisiere ich das Thrustmaster T300 (egal ob RS GT Edition oder die von Ferrari) --> Das Problem ist nur, dass das Logitech G29 immer wieder im Angebot ist und somit um die Hälfte günstiger ist als das T300. An sich würde ich damit die Formel 1 Spiele spielen, Dirt Rally und überlege mir hier und da mal iRacing anzuschauen und rFactor 2, da mich diese beiden von den Simulationen am meisten ansprechen. Aber letztendlich möchte ich das ganze nur Hobbymäßig betreiben und nicht auf ernst, ich hab noch genügend andere Sachen zu tun mit Freunden, Uni, andere zeitintensive Hobbys.

Deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob für meine Ansprüche das G29 genügt oder ich doch zum Thrustmaster T300 greifen sollte, nur hadere ich innerlich mit mir, so viel Geld dafür auszugeben! Die google Ergebnisse haben zwar immer das T300 empfohlen, da war das G29 aber auch gleich teuer! Deswegen hier das Dilemma. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Kotor (30. März 2017)

Hi, 

für den besten Einstieg in Sim-Race, empfehle ich 

G29 + Pedale  ... im Angebot
+ 
TH8A  H-Schaltung  Thrustmaster TH8A H-Shifter PS3/PS4/PC/XBox One, 4060059: Amazon.de: Games

Habe selbst bereits weit mehr investiert und mit G27 angefangen. 
Logitech war P/L kein Fehler, doch die Schaltung war das erste was rausflog. 

iRacing finde ich für nebenbei und ab und zu ein bissl bedenklich (Kosten + Engagement + Können).

Ich empfehle: 
Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom Racing Exp., rFactor, Simbin, Dirt Rally ....  von mir aus auch pCars. 

grüße
kotor


----------



## SnaxeX (31. März 2017)

rFactor hab ich eh am Schirm gehabt. Dirt Rally, F1 2015 und pCars habe ich bereits.

Aber du meinst das G29 reicht dennoch als Einstieg bzw ist es gut genug, um ein entsprechendes FFB zu bieten, dass sich auch lohnt?


----------



## HyperBeast (3. April 2017)

Hatte das G27 das G29 und besitze aktuell das T500RS. Das T300 hat meiner Meinung nach das Problem mit den billigeren Pedalen. Wenn das Geld locker sitzt dann hol dir das T500RS das ForceFeedback + die Pedale im Zusammenspiel mit dem 30cm Lenkrad bringen ein deutlich besseres Fahrgefühl rüber als das G29. Wenn dir das Lenkrad nicht mehr gefällt einfach bei Ebay verticken, da sind die Preise absolut stabil geblieben, hatte mein G27 damals fast für Neupreis bei Ebay verkauft. 

Das Bremspedal vom G29 ist absolut grauenhaft muss man getestet haben. ^^
Vor allem für rFactor und Assetto Corsa ist das T500RS dem G29 deutlich überlegen.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. April 2017)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Hatte das G27 das G29 und besitze aktuell das T500RS. Das T300 hat meiner Meinung nach das Problem mit den billigeren Pedalen. Wenn das Geld locker sitzt dann hol dir das T500RS das ForceFeedback + die Pedale im Zusammenspiel mit dem 30cm Lenkrad bringen ein deutlich besseres Fahrgefühl rüber als das G29. Wenn dir das Lenkrad nicht mehr gefällt einfach bei Ebay verticken, da sind die Preise absolut stabil geblieben, hatte mein G27 damals fast für Neupreis bei Ebay verkauft.
> 
> Das Bremspedal vom G29 ist absolut grauenhaft muss man getestet haben. ^^
> Vor allem für rFactor und Assetto Corsa ist das T500RS dem G29 deutlich überlegen.



Ich würde mir ja auch nicht das Standardmodell vom T300RS kaufen (das kostet sogar unter 300€), sondern entweder die Gran Turismo Edition oder die mit dem Alcantra Wheel --> beide haben das T3PA Pedal-Set^^

Edit:

Nach langem überwinden (und weil der Preis leicht sank), habe ich mir doch das T300 RS GT Edition Set gekauft, was mit den T3PA Set mitkommt. Ich muss sagen, das Geld war es mir echt wert. Man kann sich wirklich nicht vorstellen, was das für ein Gefühl ist, wenn man es nicht selber mal ausprobiert hat und klar, es ist viel Geld, aber es ist das Wert, auch wenn man sich das nicht vorstellen kann. Einfach nur genial.


----------



## JackTheHero (23. Juli 2017)

Also ich hab mir das G29 bei Ebay von einem Händler neuwertig  für 169 Euro gekauft. Keinerlei Gebrauchspuren dran, ist echt wie neu und bin sehr zufrieden. Grade in verbindung mit Assetto Corsa spürst du so viel durch das FFB, das ist der Hammer. Sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und keinerlei Probleme damit.


----------

